# Packages - "fvvm" or "fvvm2"



## Niatross (Nov 17, 2012)

Why are there no packages for "fvwm" or "fvwm2" under the following directory:


```
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/
```

There are only packages for "fvwm-crystal" and "fvwm-themes"

I can use ports to install "fvwm" or "fvwm2", but why hasn't the FreeBSD ports team created packages for them?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 18, 2012)

However there are other fvwm packages under x11-wm
Also they are presend in All

so for some reason link were lost in Latest, but you can still install it


----------



## Niatross (Nov 18, 2012)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> so for some reason link were lost in Latest, but you can still install it



Kind of weird that they are not in "../Latest". I'll just give the full path and install the package from "All".


----------

